# Pen assembly press - manmade



## afshively (Sep 4, 2012)

Hello fellow wood workers,

I was curious to see if anyone had any good ideas for a man made pen assembly press versus buying one for $40 - $60 dollars. Thanks in advance.

Afshively


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

You can use a quick clamp. You can use a vise with some phenolic face plates to protect the pen parts. But in the end you'll end up buying a press because you've wasted too many kits pushing the machanisms too far. Suck it up, no one said turning was cheap.:blink::laughing:


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

I use my old zyliss vice I bought back in the 70's. Looks like the one in the pic below. Has plastic over the jaws so it doesn't damage the pen parts. Works very well.
Mike Hawkins


----------

